# Tree/Brush Trimming Equipment



## mh9162013 (Jul 28, 2018)

I plan on buying the Echo PAS system (PAS-225). I would like to use it to buy the hedge trimmer and power pruner attachments, as it'll be cheaper to buy it this way instead of buying each item (PFF-225 and HC-152) separately.

I plan on using it to trim the following part of my back yard:







You can't see it, but all those overhanging branches and brush creep over a chain link fence. I would like to trim back those branches and brush, but don't know if a power pruner or hedge trimmer attachment for the PAS would be better.

There is a mix of thin, flexible brush and thick branches, as you can see in the below pictures:











I'm guessing I'll need a power pruner for sure, but will such a tool also work on the smaller, more flexible brush "branches?"

Thanks ahead for your input.


----------



## Franny K (Jul 30, 2018)

"I'm guessing I'll need a power pruner for sure, but will such a tool also work on the smaller, more flexible brush "branches?""

I suppose it depends somewhat on what kind of chain you are running on the pole saw or pole pruner or power pruner. If the flexible thing to be cut is up against the part that holds the bar, sort of like a bucking spike it will cut it fine. Otherwise it will work better at higher chain speeds. Hedge trimmer that I have can kind of chew through half an inch branches but that is the upper limit.


----------



## mh9162013 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for your input. I'm thinking I'll get both the hedge trimmer and power pruner attachments since a lot of what needs to be cut will be under 1/2" in diameter.


----------



## mh9162013 (Aug 5, 2018)

I ended up getting the Echo PAS-225 and Power Pruner Attachment. Here's a link to my unboxing pictures in case anyone is curious about it. I will use for the first time later this afternoon.

http://gadgetsoftheoutdoors.blogspot.com/2018/08/picture-review-echo-pas-225.html


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 8, 2018)

How are the kombis to work on? Any real differences between km130 and km131? What wears/breaks? 

I might have a possible used KM130 to look at.........


----------



## mh9162013 (Aug 8, 2018)

I have no experience with the Stihl equivalent of Echo's PAS.


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 8, 2018)

mh9162013 said:


> I have no experience with the Stihl equivalent of Echo's PAS.



So I'd love to hear about the Echo. Put it in some wood and tell me how it does. What is carb setup like? Does it have a pizz bulb in addition to choke?User friendly if you need to work on it?


----------



## mh9162013 (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm using the Power Pruner Attachment with the PAS-225 Powerhead, which means I only have 21.2 cc of power. As you might expect, it's pretty easy for this to get bogged down and feel under-powered. But this is a pruner, not a chainsaw and as long as you keep that in mind, you'll be fine with it. The instructions aren't kidding when they say don't use this for bucking or felling. 

As for the carb setup and adjustments, I haven't done any of that. I'm not concerned about getting the perfect carb adjustment, porting or anything like that.

It does have a purge (not a prime) bulb, but I can't talk about working on it as I haven't had to do so (it's basically brand new).

If you haven't already, check out the pics I took of it on my blog. They might answer some of your questions. And I'll be publishing the pictures of the Power Pruner Attachment on Sunday.


----------

